# ETC Electronic Throttle Control and Traction Control light flashing, no gas, transmission in limp mode



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

So have not seen this yet, I have 124,785k on a 2010. 

Just had an oil change, took the car out, and both lights came on and I lost power. Basically on a flat road, could not go faster than 18MPH and revs not very high. 10MPH up a hill max.

So far, did a quick code scan and it came back as throttle body, so going to replace that first.

Here is to hoping it is an under $200 fix.

Thanks!


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I pulled the codes, and it said throttle body failed a test. So for safety, it drops into limp mode, to prevent an accident. Car would not leave limp until I cleared the codes with a bluetooth dongle to odbII and torque app on my android.

I googled for other chryslers cars with the code, and it appears that is common for the E-throttle bodies to sh*t the bed, the butterfly valve gets stuck, and the gears can strip on the motor. Mine looked and moved OK. Since I as just about to go for the long trip, I went to order one and was told all sold out in North America, and would have to wait to ship form Germany. I Figured not surprised as VW is clearing out Routan parts while they can.

I cross referenced the Mopar part, same deal, all sold out in the WHOLE USA and would have to be special ordered. So I ordered the one in Germany, got the part after 6 weeks and knock on wood, no problems after 3,000 miles, so it is an expensive spare for now, as you kinda need it to keep the car running.

It was a Bosch Part, made in Germany


----------

